# + بعض حيل الشيطان + لقداسه البابا



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*+ بعض حيل الشيطان + لقداسه البابا*

بعض حيل..للشياطين



كنا قد تكلمنا من قبل عن حيل يلجأ اليها الشيطان منها: 

تقديم خطية في ثوب فضيلة. أو تحطيم فضيلة لاكتساب غيرها. أو تقديم مفهوم خاطئ للحرية.. أو القيام بحروب شيطانية أخري مثل التشكيك. أو التخدير. أو حرب اليأس. 

ونتابع اليوم حديثنا عن حيل أخري للشياطين: 

***

الخجل 

الخجل فضيلة إن أحسن الانسان استخدامها. ولكن الشيطان كثيرا ما يستخدم الخجل بطريقة تساعد علي السقوط: 

* مثال ذلك إنسان بار جلس وسط اناس. فإذا بهم يتكلمون كلاما رديئا من الناحية الخلقية. أو يتحدثون بالسوء في سيرة شخص له مكانته. ويشهرون به. أو يسردون قصصا غير لائقة. وهذا الانسان البار الجالس وسطهم الذي لم يكن يتوقع كل هذا. أخذ يفكر في أن يتركهم وينسحب.. ولكن يأتيه شيطان الخجل. ويرغمه علي البقاء.. فيستمر جالسا. ويمتلئ عقله بأفكار ما كان يجب مطلقا أن تجول بذهنه! 

* مثال آخر: عن طريق الخجل قد يوقع علي تزكية لا يرضاها ضميره! 

أو يوقع علي أي بيان أو قرار. هو في داخله غير راض عنه. أو يشترك في مديح شخص لا يستحق ذلك.. وإن حاول أن يمتنع. يقف أمامه الخجل! 

***

وقد يجعل الشيطان فتاة تخجل من ملابسها المحتشمة! 

وذلك إن كان التيار العام علي عكس ذلك.. أو يجعلها تخجل من تدينها بوجه عام: تخجل أن يعرف عنها أنها تؤدي الصلوات في مواعيدها. أو تخجل من رفض دعوة الي حفل معين لا تستريح له روحياتها. أو من رفض الاشتراك في أنواع الترفيه.. 

وبالمثل قد يخجل شاب متدين من رفض سيجارة تقدم له من زميل أو أستاذ له! وكم من خطايا يقع فيها البعض بسبب شيطان الخجل! 

***





والمفروض أن يرفض المتدين هذا الخجل. ويبعد عن مجالاته 

أو يجد له سبباً يخرج به من الاحراج بلباقة. أو أن يكون قوي الشخصية يستطيع أن يدافع عن موقفه الروحي بإقناع الآخرين.. أو علي الأقل يبعد عن الصحبة التي تحرجه وعن المناسبات التي يتعرض فيها لحرب الخجل.. 

عجيب أن المتدينين يخجلون من تدينهم. بينما الخاطئون تكون لهم جرأة وجسارة في أخطائهم وفي انتقادهم للجو الروحي 

***

حرب أخري من حروب الشياطين وهي: 

العنف 

إنها حرب يوجهها الشيطان الي الروحيين كما إلي الخطاة: 

يدرب الإنسان علي العنف تجاه كل خطأ. وبالتالي يجعله عنيفا في مقابلة كل من يخالفه في الرأي. وقد تختفي وراء هذا العنف كبرياء وقساوة قلب.. 

وربما كثير من الناس العاديين يتميزون بالوداعة والهدوء. بينما نجد متدينين يكونون عنفاء جدا. باسم الدين!!! ساخطين علي كل شئ. شاعرين أنهم هم وحدهم الذين يعرفون الله ويسيرون في طرقه. وبهذا العنف يسقطهم الشيطان في عديد من الأخطاء. وينسيهم فضائل الوداعة واللطف التي هي من سمات المتدينين. 

***

حرب أخري من حروب الشيطان هي: 

الوقت الضائع 

حياة الإنسان هي وقت. يحاول الشيطان أن يضيعه: 

والوقت الضائع هو الوقت الذي يمر بك بلا أدني فائدة: لا فائدة روحية. ولا فائدة عقلية أو صحية. ولا فائدة للآخرين.. 

لا يهم الشيطان كثيرا أن يجعل صاحب الوقت يرتكب فيه خطيئة.. إنما يكفيه أن هذا الوقت يضيع كجزء من الحياة. بلا ثمر لأحد.. 

والأمثلة كثيرة لهذا الضياع. وهي متنوعة أيضا 

منها أحاديث قد تطول بالساعات في موضوعات لا فائدة منها. وتكون بلا نتيجة. ومجادلات ومناقشات لا جدوي منها سوي تعب الأعصاب وضياع الوقت. وزيارات وسهرات وترفيهات زائدة عن الحد. ومسليات تأخذ كل الوقت. وتعطل ايجابيات هامة في الحياة. ومثل جلوس البعض في المقاهي للعب والكلام وقتل الوقت! 

إن الذي يقبل ضياع وقته. تكون حياته رخيصة في عينيه!! 

***

حيلة أخري من حيل الشيطان هي 

الانقياد للتيار العام 

قد يكون التيار العام خاطئا. ويدعوك الشيطان أن تخضع لهذا التيار وتكون مثله! وقد يهمس في أذنيك قائلا: 

الكل هكذا.. لماذا تشذ أنت. ويكون لك أسلوب خاص؟! 

والجواب هو أننا نتبع الحق أيا كان موقعه: في جانب الأغلبية أو في جانب الأقلية. فإن كانت أغلبية الناس في خطأ. فإننا لا نتبعها. وهكذا فعل أبونا نوح أبو الآباء. كل الناس في عهده كانوا أشرارا. وكان هو وحده البار مع أسرته. 

إن رجل الله الثابت في وصاياه. هو الذي ينشد قائلا: 

سأطيع الله حتي .. لو أطعت الله وحدي 

***

ولكن الشيطان يدفع دفعا في التيار العام بطرق شتي: 

أحيانا يجعل الناس يجارون الخطأ من باب المجاملة. أو من باب الخجل. أو من باب التقليد. أو خوفا من تهكم الآخرين ومن تعييرهم. أو نتيجة لضغط الظروف الخارجية وإلحاح الناس المحيطين. أو أن يقول الشيطان "هذه المرة فقط. ولن تتكرر"! ثم تتكرر طبعا... أو أن شخصا يجاري التيار خضوعا لسلطة أقوي منه أو خضوعا لرئاسة.. وقد يجاري التيار جهلا.. وقد يقول له الشيطان 

هل من المعقول أن يكون كل هؤلاء مخطئين. وأنت وحدك المصيب؟! 

هل يعقل أن كل هؤلاء لا يعرفون أين يوجد الخير والحق. وأنت الوحيد الذي تعرف؟! إتضع يا أخي.. "ويتضع" الأخ! وينجرف في التيار.. وقد يسير في التيار نتيجة لصداقة أو صحبة خاطئة أثرت عليه.. 

***

وقد يخضع الانسان للتيار نتيجة لضعف شخصيته 

وهكذا لا يقدر علي المقاومة. أو يقاوم قليلا ولا يثبت. والعجيب أن المنحرفين يكونون أقوياء جدا في الدفاع عن طريقهم الخاطئ. وفي سخريتهم من الأبرار الذين لا يجارونهم ولا يسيرون معهم. ويظلون ينعتونهم بشتي النعوت. حتي يضعف هؤلاء ويخضعون!! يا للأسف.. 

يجب علي أصحاب المبادئ أن يكونوا أقوياء في المحافظة علي قيمهم. ثابتين راسخين. لا يتزعزعون أمام تهكمات الاشرار. "لا يشتركون في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة. بل بالحري يوبخونها". وإن لم يستطيعوا توبيخ الخطأ. فعلي الأقل لا يشتركون فيه. وليكن لهم أسلوبهم المميز في الحياة.. 

***

لذلك كن شجاعا وصاحب مبادئ وقيم. وقاوم التيار المحيط بك إذا أخطأ. وأعرف أن كل المصلحين الذين سجل التاريخ أسماءهم قد قاوموا تيارات سائدة في أيامهم. وإن حاربك الشيطان. لا تخضع لنصائحه ولا لمخاوفه. 

وارفض الخطأ مهما رأيت كبارا يسيرون فيه. وإن وجدت الذين يسيرون في طريق الحق قليلين. فلا يضعف قلبك. فهذه هي القلة المختارة.. 

إن الغالبية إذا وقعت في خطأ. فهذا لا يجعل الخطأ صوابا! 

الخطأ هو الخطأ. ووقوع الغالبية فيه لا يبرره. والمعروف أن الصواب طريقه صعب. وقد لا يستطيعه كل الناس. بل القلة المتميزة بمبادئها. 

وإن ضعفت أمام التيار. فاطلب من الله أن ينجيك.. 

والرب قادر أن يقويك. وأن ينجيك من التيار فلا يجرفك.. 

***

من حيل الشيطان أيضا 

المشغولية 

قد لا يحارب الشيطان العمل الروحي. ولكن لا يعطيه وقتا: 

وهنا لا يمنعك من الصلاة. ولا من القراءة والتأمل. و لا من الترتيل والتسبيح. ولا من محاسبة النفس.. بل قد لا يمانع في أن تلقي دروسا ومحاضرات عن كل هذه الوسائط الروحية وفوائدها. ولكنه لا يترك لك وقتا لممارستها!! وتصبح كما قال أحد الأدباء الروحيين: مثل الأجراس التي تدعو الناس الي دخول الهياكل. دون أن تدخل هذه الأجراس إليها..! 

***

إن الله يطل من سمائه علي العالم. فيجده عالما مشغولا.. 

إنه عالم يجري بسرعة. لا يجد وقتا يتوقف فيه ليفكر الي أين هو ذاهب..؟ وهو أيضا عالم صاخب. كله أحاديث وضوضاء ومناقشات وانفعالات.. وأين الهدوء اللازم للعمل الروحي؟ غالبا ما تبحث عنه فلا تجده.. الكل مشغولون كبارا وصغارا. قادة وشعبا.. هم مشغولون عن أنفسهم. وعن روحياتهم. وعن أبديتهم. وعن علاقتهم بالله.. كما لوكانت هذه الأمور كلها علي هامش اهتماماتهم..! بينما "ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟!" 

***



إن الشيطان يضخم دائما في أهمية المشغوليات التي تعطلنا عن الله! 

أو يضخم في إغرائنا بتلك المشغوليات. وكل ذلك باطل ووهم. فكل الذين ماتوا وتركوا هذا العالم. بماذا نفعتهم مشغولياتهم؟! 

ولما تركوا تلك المشغوليات بموتهم. هل ارتبك العالم؟! كلا. طبعا.. 

لهذا كن حريصا جدا. ووزع وقتك في حكمة. ولا تسمح لأية مشغولية أن تبعدك عن الاهتمام بأبديتك. 

***

إن لم يستطع الشيطان أن يبعدك عن العمل الروحي. فإنه يلجأ إلي حيلة أخري ماكرة وهي 

التأجيل 

إن وجدك مصرا علي عملك الروحي. فإنه يدعوك الي التأجيل.. 

يقول لك لماذا الإسراع في عمل الخير؟ الأمر في يدك تستطيع أن تعمله في أي وقت. ربما التريث يعطي فرصة لفحص الأمر أكثر. أو لاختيار اسهل السبل الموصلة إليه. أو يعطينا مزيدا من الاقتناع. 

وعلي أية الحالات توجد بعض أمور هامة في يديك. يلزمك أن تنتهي منها أولا. ثم تتفرغ لهذا الموضوع.. 

والمقصود بالتأجيل هو إضاعة الحماس لعمل الخير الذي تريده. أو إضاعة الفرصة. أو ترك الموضوع فترة لعلك تنساه. أو يحدث ما يغطي عليه! 

كأن تأتيك مشغولية كبيرة تأخذ كل اهتمامك ووقتك. أو يحدث حادث يعطلك. أو تعترضك عوائق معينة تضع صعوبات أمامك في التنفيذ. أو يلقي الشيطان في طريقك بخطية تفتر بها حرارتك الروحية. فلا تنفذ ما كنت قد نويت عليه وأجلته.. 

***

إن الشيطان لا يمنعك عن الخير في صراحة.. إنما بلباقة يمنعك عن الخير بالتأجيل. 

مادامت الفرصة في يدك. والحماس في قلبك. فاحذر من تأجيل العمل الخيري. لأن التأجيل سيكون خطوة الي الإلغاء.. لا تؤجل التوبة.. ولا الصلاة. ولا العمل علي إنقاذ الآخرين. ولا تؤجل المعونة التي تقدمها إلي محتاج.. ولا تؤجل الوفاء بنذر قد نذرته. وعموما لا تؤجل عمل الخير. حين يكون في طاقتك أن تفعله


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يبعد عننا عدو الخير ، ويحافظ على اولاده من حيل الشيطان ، ربنا معاك أخى الحبيب*


----------



## +AMIR+ (28 فبراير 2006)

*امين لصلاتك يا سامح* 
*وشكرا لتعب محبتك يا اخى الحبيب* *menooo*


----------



## †gomana† (28 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا على موضوعك يا مينو *
*وجميلة اقوال البابا *
*ربنا يحافظ علينا من حيل الشيطان*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

ميرسى يا سامح على متابعتك و اهتمامك


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

شكرا يا امير بهجت ربنا يوفقك معانا


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

انا اسف يا جومانه على التأخير فى الشكر
و ميرسى جدا على متابعتك مواضيعى و بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على متابعتك مواضيعى


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + بعض حيل الشيطان + لقداسه البابا*



++menooo++ قال:


> بعض حيل..للشياطين
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*رائع جدا الرب معكم شكرا​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + بعض حيل الشيطان + لقداسه البابا*

*مثال ذلك إنسان بار جلس وسط اناس. فإذا بهم يتكلمون كلاما رديئا من الناحية الخلقية. أو يتحدثون بالسوء في سيرة شخص له مكانته. ويشهرون به. أو يسردون قصصا غير لائقة. وهذا الانسان البار الجالس وسطهم الذي لم يكن يتوقع كل هذا. أخذ يفكر في أن يتركهم وينسحب.. ولكن يأتيه شيطان الخجل. ويرغمه علي البقاء.. فيستمر جالسا. ويمتلئ عقله بأفكار ما كان يجب مطلقا أن تجول بذهنه! 

يا سلام وما اكثر حدوث ذلك وخجلنا

هى الفكرة بردوا انا لما اقوم هلفت النظر اكتر وكدا بس بعد الى قولتوا هقوم و الفت الفت مش مهم 
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + بعض حيل الشيطان + لقداسه البابا*

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## meraa (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: + بعض حيل الشيطان + لقداسه البابا*

موضوع جميل وفعلا متميز 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

